# Traveling to Eastern Europe - some opera advice needed



## ElAhrairah (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi,

I'm taking a trip to Eastern Europe this spring - I'll be there roughly the 21st to the 30th. We have the cities set - Vienna, Prague, Budapest, perhaps Krakow (yes it will be tight), but not the schedule.

I'd like to squeeze in an opera. Ideally I'd like to see Wagner. I see the Vienna State Opera has Lohengrin and Parsifal, and the Prague State Opera has Tannhauser. But since I am relatively new to opera, I wouldn't mind seeing an excellent production.

Any recommendations?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, I guess it will be on April (you don't say the month...)
If I were you, In Vienna I'd go to see Parsifal conducted by Franz Welser-Most and Matthias Goerne singing Amfortas.
Alternatively the famous production by Otto Schenk of Der Rosenkavalier, Franz Welser-Most conducting again.

In Prague I'd go to see The Magic Flute (April 29)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

..... just a quick mentioning that the countries you list overall prefer to call themselves "Central Europe" nowadays, maybe with the exception of Poland, in order to underline the breaking away from the old Iron Curtain frontiers and the mindset inherent in the terminology of that period. Culturally and historically, they´ve had very strong connections with Germany and France, for example.

Geographically, Europe extends to the Ural Mountains, leaving a good deal of space to actually reach its Eastern parts .


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Vienna should provide the highest standard... and budget. It's a major world opera house and simply has to be done. (Tip: You'll feel more comfortable if you're dressed smartly.) Parsifal or Rosenkavalier should provide great evenings. Advance booking recommended. 

You should see operas in every city you visit. I guarantee it would make for a memorable holiday.

... and yes, Central Europe.  My favourite part of the world!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Joen is right - the countries you name are 'Central' Europe .... Poland also! 

'East' in this context means Russia, Ukraine etc


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Joen is right - the countries you name are 'Central' Europe .... Poland also!
> 
> 'East' in this context means Russia, Ukraine etc


Hungary, Czech Republic and Poland are part of the European Union and I regard them as simply 'Europe'.


----------



## ElAhrairah (Feb 4, 2014)

My apologies, Central Europe it is.

And thanks for the (April) recommendations. Unfortunately the Vienna ones are sold out  so Magic Flute it is. (Which will go well with what Seattle Opera is staging this year, and also my first opera - Don Giovanni.)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

ElAhrairah said:


> ... Which will go well with what Seattle Opera is staging this year, and also my first opera - Don Giovanni.


Envy ... Envy ... !! I went to Seattle for the very first time a couple of years ago to see _Attila_ & had a fabulous time. I'm sure _Don Giovanni_ will be wonderful.

After every performance Speight Jenkins held a Q & A session in the lecture theatre free for all those who attended the performance. Anyone could ask him anything & he stayed until there were no more questions.

As far as I know he always does this & I would recommend going.


----------

